# Belts



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

How hard is to remove the big bel, I have the AC Belt off.


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Easy just loosen the idler


----------



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

I removed the belt yesterday, easy, loosen 2 14mm bolts and a 12mm bolt 
and the power steering oil pump moved and the belt came off


----------



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

After removing the belt it no noise. then I turned the car off, started the car and there is a noise coming from the water pump, and while removing belt I saw the water pump wet. How hard is to replace? Where should I buy it? 
What brand is good?


----------



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

ANYONE!!!!!


----------



## gfriedman (Oct 12, 2005)

Water pump is easy 90 minutes tops. Get one with a guarantee.


----------



## Delta16 (Dec 27, 2005)

Would you recommend a toque wrench to tighten the water pump bolts?
Would you recommend the Craftsman 3/8 for $64?( hightest 75 ft.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I recommend the Nissan factory pump and yes you should torque the water pump bolts. Performance Nissan has it for $56.87 
http://www.trademotion.com/partloca...05&make=25&model=Altima&year=1993&catalogid=1
The specs for the M6 bolts are 4.7 - 5.5 ft/lb and the M8 bolts are 12 -14 ft/lb. The pulley bolts are M6 so they are to be torqued to 4.7 - 5.5 ft/lb. The Craftsman torque wrench is good. Also remember to clean the mating surface for the new pump and use a good RTV liquid gasket.

Troy


----------

